# Ensure for pups or cats



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I do not talk about Nala often but she is my 18-19 year old gray cat. She doesn't like me and never has :foxes15:She only interactys with me when she needs or wants something. 

Well Nala has been loosing weight no matter how much I feed her but she also only eats so much. Well I went to see Kim yesterday and she had me buy some of this:

Answers Raw Pet Food Company: ADDITIONAL - Raw Goat's Milk

GOAT MILK FOR: DOGS AND CATS 
- Goat Milk 
Grass-fed goat's milk provides natural goodness 
Quickly and effortlessly enhances your pet's diet 
Our special ingredients: cinnamon, honey and cultures. 
Great for fussy eaters! 
Comes in environmentally-friendly and recyclable paper cartons 

I am going to start mixing it in her can food starting tonight to see if we can bulk her up some. Not sure if anyone else has this issue with one of their furkids so I thought I would share.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Good luck with your kitty. 17-18 years is really remarkable. Most kitties have gone to the rainbow bridge by then. I wonder how her kidney function is. Sometimes the appitite goes with that.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Per her litter box she is normal LOL 

I always monitor that and her gums for hydration.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Great age Christie,we had a stray kitten that was a street cat and he never liked me only hubby.Is it kidney trouble ?


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

michele said:


> Great age Christie,we had a stray kitten that was a street cat and he never liked me only hubby.Is it kidney trouble ?


Not sure everything seems to be working well. She went through an episode where she got bored with her food so I had to ratote stuff in and change things up. She has always been like that though. No abnormal potty issues so we are hoping it is just she is not holding her food like most seniors.


----------

